# grooming opinion



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Daphne is 10.5 weeks old... She is getting to the point where she needs her face shaved again...and her feet and tail. I have tried to do some of it, and it has proven to be quite difficult. She is very wiggly, esp does NOT like the face part... My veterinarian suggested that I take her to be groomed for the first few times because they will do a better job at "training" her to be groomed..ie won't let her get away with fidgeting... Obviously when she fidgets I get worried and turn off the clippers whereas a pro probably wouldn't... Also do you have to wait for third shots to go to the groomers?


My question is do you all agree with my vet? or since I plan to groom her should I keep it up? I am fine with either really. 

Thanks for advice!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

If it were me, yes, I'd follow the advice of the vet and take her to a professional groomer for a bit. 

This is because I can be a lazy SOB, truth be told. ;-) Also because of what he said: a professional groomer will know how to handle the fidgets. There are techniques for holding the dog properly that a professional groomer will know, and can show you if you ask.

If possible, it might be worth asking the groomer if you can watch, ideally from a place where you can see the dog but it can't see you. Then you can pick up some of those little tricks. I have asked a groomer to show me bits and pieces of how something is done, but I've never watched a full professional grooming session myself. It would be worthwhile, for sure.

I posted elsewhere that my very first poodle, in his very first grooming session after I bought him, snapped at the groomer and she said I would have to "work hard on his temperament." I was shocked because he was generally a sweetheart at home. Next time I took him to a different groomer and he was fine, and he remained fine all the 12 years we had him. Every groomer, except that first one, loved him.

I don't know for sure in that case if the problem was him or the groomer. But it made me realize that a) I was glad it wasn't ME fighting with the little rascal, and b) a different groomer might have a totally different impression of my dog and do a better job of calming him and thus a better job of grooming him. 

Ask around for recommendations, if possible. A good groomer who likes your dog and does a good job is such a life-saver, even if you mostly groom her yourself.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

No I will not take your vet's advice. Grooming your own poodle is bonding to him/her and you certainly do not want to miss on this very crucial part in your pup's life.
Most puppies hate grooming and are either afraid of the clippers or fuss about it just because at times they dont want to be shaved.. which is not necessarily out of fear but simply out of stubborness.
You have to be diligent FIRM but at the same time gentle.
What I do with young pups to introduce them to the clipper, is I start them at 3.5 weeks of age. I am very anal, LOL and I do like to see shaved faces to see what quality the heads in the litter have. I sit on the floor and place the puppy between my legs with her front /head facing me. I start talking gently to the pup and offering her treats. Usually my puppies are sound so there is no worried reaction.. I slowly and very discretely turn. the clipper on and let it run in my hand AWAY from the puppy so that the pup will get used to the sound of the clipper. I do not want to turn the clipper on and put it on the pups face ASAP. If the pup happens to startle when they hear the clipper noise, I wait for a while until they get accustomed to it and then gently place my left hand on the pup's face and stretch the skin against the hair grain. I then gently put the blade on the pup's face and start (gently) shaving against the grain. I stop if the pup struggles and hold it firmly in between my legs and say NO, STOP. then I put the clipper back on and hold the puppy firmly. Inspite of the puppy struggling I do NOT loosen my grip and force the puppy to tollerate the clipping. I ofcourse check to see if there is any discmofort i.e. nicking, and hot blade, If I find none of them cause the pup to yelp or wiggle, then I continue my firm grip until the puppy realizes they are NOT going to win the battle and just give in either from fatigue or because they are no longer phased by the clipper and its sound. 
Keep on clipping and keep on grooming your own dog and do not let your vet tell you to take it to the groomers. This is bond time between you and your puppy and at this age you are preparing your puppy to tollerate and even maybe like grooming.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I sent Mia to the pro's the first few grooms. I'd been grooming Kodi myself for several months, but the groomer who I trust and love, did a great job getting her used to the whole process. I don't know maybe I could have acclimated her myself... but Kodi is so bad with grooming that I didn't want 2 dogs who couldn't stand nicely. 

Mia had 2 sets of shots when she went to the groomer for the first time if I remember correctly. But it’s all a risk and at that time I was willing to take it. We don't have a major Parvo problem in my area... or at least that I know of. Maybe I'm just oblivious?


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

*I´d suggest you to do what your vet told you..it would be better for you and your dog!! that way you doggie gets used to being groomed and she wont wiggle as much when you try to do it yourself!! and you will learn to do the grooming faster!!*


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you live close to your pups breeder? Maybe she/he could help. Any pups of mine who live close by I will help with grooming lessons, or do the first few grooms for them after they leave.
Like Ora says, groom early and often, it will set the tone for the rest of the pups life.
Carole


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I went through the exact same problem when Des was a puppy. I wanted to groom him, but he REALLY needed his face shaved and I wasn't too sure if I would be able to properly handle it, as I didn't exactly know how he would respond yet. I took him to a pro the very first time to get his FFT, but never needed to a second time. 
I ordered my clippers and worked with him a whole lot to condition him to the clippers. I didn't have to try to shave my first time on a super shaggy puppy, I could follow the lines of the groomer and feel more confident about what I was doing. But as I conditioned him more and more to the clippers, he never needed to go back to a pro.  Though Daphne has already had her face shaved before, so you have that. Desmond had never been shaved at all when I got him!! 

I say go to a groomer the first time, just to keep her clean and tidy so you don't have to stress about it. You can still groom her for the rest of her life if you like, one pro grooming appt isn't gonna kill that.  Keep working with her at home with super tasty treats (I used cheese and hot dogs) to get her to behave better about getting her face shaved.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Definitely go to the groomer for the first few grooms - especially when you are contemplating a "full" groom for the first few times. It will make your life a whole lot easier when you decide to take over the grooming.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I know you could do it at home (with super quiet gentle clippers such as the Wahl Bravura's, Chromado"s or Arco's) They never heat up, hardly make any noise and a young pup doesn't fear an angry swarm of African Bees are coming around his face!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I don't have a poodle but my shih-tzus have always gone to a groomer. I brush them in between but I have never clipped my dogs and they have both bonded with me very well. Obviously different people have different opinions, but my dogs didn't need me clipping them to bond with me.

Their faces get dirty when they eat. If Sam sees me get the bottle of self-rinsing shampoo out - he runs!! He occasionally has hot spots and I spray the spots with solarcaine to stop them itching -- he runs when he sees the Solarcaine too!! I am not sure if any dog will come running to be sprayed or clipped!! Maybe there are some that love it!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Chiming in for taking to the groomer. Unless you have a grooming table and arm, it will be a hassle. Not a fun experience for either of you if the entire session is wrestling.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

As an addendum . . ... you also want to minimize the risk of injuring the dog especially during the first few grooms. A dog who has a relatively pleasant injury-free groom the first few times, will be a pleasant dog to groom ever after. A dog who has been hurt being groomed, will likely remember it forever and ever and can be a nightmare to work on after that. A professional groomer is more likely to give the dog a positive first grooming experience than a pet-owner.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> A professional groomer is more likely to give the dog a positive first grooming experience than a pet-owner.


I agree... If you find a good groomer who takes their time with the babies!

That being said, Lucy's first couple professional grooming experiences were given by her breeder, Cherie at Arreau Standard Poodles... She got her first two baths and face, feet and tail clips before I brought her home.

When she was about 10 weeks old, I was being driven crazy by her fuzzy face, so I started doing her FFT and have done that part of her grooming ever since (I do have a grooming table and agree that it's a huge help!) We also have an arm, but from the first time I ever did Lucy's FFT touch ups I never had to use it. She sat politely and quietly for me each time!

Chalumeau on the other hand is not as easy to clip as Lucy - Her "breeder" also had done her FFT before we picked her up (probably only once, though), but I'm not sure if it was as positive an experience as Lucy had... Meau's "breeder" had 20 puppies to groom - 2 litters born 1 day apart - and I'm guessing she wasn't as patient with them as she could've been. Meau's not horrible on the table, but nowhere near as good as Lucy is. Katy tries to do Meau's FFT by herself, but generally ends up asking for my help.

I really enjoy doing Lucy's FFT (or more correctly now that she's in a continental, FFF - face, feet and fanny) and it helps to keep her looking nice between professional grooms. I have a dream to someday learn how to scissor well so I can do more than just the clipping - I've already decided that I can use Meau as my "Barbie head" for scissor practice!! Just don't tell Katy!! :lol:

Barb


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

THanks for everyone's input, agreeing and disagreeing with the vet! My biggest worry, like some of you mentioned is accidentally hurting her...she is very small for a standard, and the clippers just seem HUGE. I made some progress on the feet using CHEESE! But the face is not happening. I have a great groomer, so I'll call them...

What about shots? She had her SECOND set of shots about a week ago. Is this ok to go to the groomers? My groomer makes sure they're vaccinated to go... I dont' want to risk getting her sick, but I also want to get her in ASAP because the fuzzy face is driving me nuts AND i want to get her used to it early.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and partialtopoodles the clippers I got are the andis acg super 2 speed. They seem to get hot fast! Not too loud though...


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Those are the clippers that are the workhorse of my grooming shop and they shouldn't get hot quickly. You should never use the blades directly out of the package - they have a factory coating on them that should be washed off and then oil the blades. Well oiled, clean blades should not heat up quickly.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Foxxy went to a groomer for her first 6 months, I had found an incredible groomer at Beauty and the Beast in Portland, OR. I had tried to do it by myself, but I was not confident enough. When we moved to NH, I tried a groomer here and told them very specifically no scissoring - NONE just FFT. When I picked her up she had scissored her, quite a bit was taken off her rear end, plus she had sprayed her with doggie perfume (I have allergies to synthetic fragrances ) and painted her nails red, I was HORRIFIED and PISSED ! This groomer had come highly recommended and i had given specific instructions, so I decided I would do it myself from then on.
My skills are still not the greatest, but I can do it myself, and since Foxxy was well trained by a gentle and nice groomer, she gave me confidence.
I remember when I went to meet the puppies at Ora's house, I was in the pen playing with all the puppies when they were just about 6 weeks, and Baldr and I just bonded, I was hoping for a blue, so Ora just whipper out the clippers as it was the day before their weekly bath and in picked him up and shaved his face 1,2,3...Baldr didn't squirm or object. To this day he does not squirm when doing his face. His skin is ticklish, so when I do his feets or start scissoring he sometimes moves, can't blame him if I am tickling. Since he is so ticklish, using the Arco Moser seems to help, as it vibrates less and does not get so hot.
Ora beginning them young and in such a gentle yet firm manner made it much easier for me, thanks Ora !


http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxxy-and-baldr/2089316327/


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Ora beginning them young and in such a gentle yet firm manner made it much easier for me, thanks Ora ![/COLOR

Snoorpoo:
Thank you and am so happy Baldr found such a wonderful and loving owner in you.
This is precisely my point.. If a breeder grooms the puppies starting at 3 weeks old the moment they are up on leg etc.. and is gently introducing them to the clipper etc.. then I cant see why an owner will not be able to do the same and have a puppy which is easy to handle and groom.
Before I sell my puppies and I prefer to sell them at the same time that all clients can come to pick up their pups, I tell them that I will give them all a grooming lesson in my home and show them how to clip, shave, bath blow dry and scissor the pup in case they want to learn. I have a great set up for this in my basement with a raised tub and electric grooming table and a Speedy dryer and my clients watch me bath and groom/scissor/clip the puppy and they learn from this to do it on their own. I also tell my ( local) clients that if they want more lessons on how to groom their puppies at home I will be more than prepared to have them come with the puppy after it was sold to them and have me do the whole process again while they watch.. Many are thankful and later on find that they do not need to go to a professional groomer to have their dogs done. There are however other clients who either do not want to bother or have sufficient funds to use a groomer every 4-5 weeks and so they prefer to go to the groomer, others just learn from me and then do it on their own at home, like Snoorpoo does.
As long as the puppy is clean free of mats dirt and smells good and looks fluffy it does not really matter if the owner takes them to a profes. groomer or does it themselves. What matters is that the puppy is clean and in good shape.
Snorpoo, I just cant believe how cute Baldr was at this age.. He is so funny the way he lies on his back and looks at the camera. I remember when you picked him or rather when HE picked you..


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I did not know about the clippers and the factory coating. I will try washing and oiling for sure! They def got a little warm... not really hot enough to burn I don't think, but I never even had them on for longer than a minute probably.

The breeder did shave the faces pretty often. She also owns a groom shop and welcomed me to come in for the lessons. She needs me to come in on a Monday though, and she had to cancel because of a busy day so I am just chompin at the bit to get it done! 

I have bathed her quite a few times already...she is good about that... and I blow her dry with my hair dryer...on low so it is not burning her.

That puppy is ADORABLE snorpuddel. He is blue? I want a silver boy already! Daph is only 11 weeks! I will wait though until she is at least two...then my lab will be 10 and he may be too old for a puppy...we'll see!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and I do not dig the perfume...actually my breeder put some of that on her once and I was so grossed out... I think that is horrible for dogs...I can't imagine how strong it smells to them considering their noses are like 100 times stronger than ours. And the red nails without asking! What the heck!


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree with " WhitePoodles " approach. I have been going through similar training with Hudson, our Standard Poodle. My approach has been and is to go at it fairly slowly and try to make it an enjoyable experience for the puppy with kind words and treats. I'll do one or two feet on one day, lots of combing and brushing, run the clipper near his face a little, clean ears a little, pluck hair from ears a little etc. all the while praising and encouraging good behavior. When he gets frigidity, I do not back off much and just continue what I am doing unless I see that he is really upset, then I just change to something else. So far this is working, he is getting better and better and even has gone to sleep on the grooming table.

On the other hand, a Pro Groomer will probably end up with a better result. That is their job and they have to try and make a living doing it so can't afford to take extra time training your dog. 

Just my novice opinion for what its worth.

DavidT


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> Oh and I do not dig the perfume...actually my breeder put some of that on her once and I was so grossed out... I think that is horrible for dogs...I can't imagine how strong it smells to them considering their noses are like 100 times stronger than ours. And the red nails without asking! What the heck!



Littleknitwit:

You are too funny. At times I board my own breeding when clients go off on their vacations and many a times I get in boys with ribbons in their ear feather and bandanas..

Ok I can deal with the bandana but ribbons on the ears of a MALE? and I did have a couple with hot red nailpolish:rolffleyes:

I dont even ask the client, I just remove the ribbons the minute they leave the dog and walk out my door and the nail polish gets taken off Asap...

I walk dogs around the neighbourhood, wouldnt be caught dead with a male wearing red nailpolish and blue ribbons on its ears..


----------



## lolseh (Feb 17, 2009)

Blu got clipped from weeks old so he was used to it but the breeder still done him for awhile. Instead I shaved his mum once for practise :becky:


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Littleknitwit:
> 
> You are too funny. At times I board my own breeding when clients go off on their vacations and many a times I get in boys with ribbons in their ear feather and bandanas..
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't blame you...if you have to walk them, you shouldn't have to be humiliated. And nor should they! 

I am all about dressing Daphne up like my "daughter" that I never had at home, but I am not to go out and publicly humiliate her. I would take her out in a bow, but she is a GIRL afterall... toenail polish...hmmm... that sounds very messy to me... I picture it all over the fur... and the carpet... 

I do, however, want to play around with safe dog dye...a pink poodle may just be what my house needs...to humble those star wars/batman/mud loving men!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

DavidT;113459 said:


> I agree with " WhitePoodles " approach. I have been going through similar training with Hudson, our Standard Poodle. My approach has been and is to go at it fairly slowly and try to make it an enjoyable experience for the puppy with kind words and treats. I'll do one or two feet on one day, lots of combing and brushing, run the clipper near his face a little, clean ears a little, pluck hair from ears a little etc. all the while praising and encouraging good behavior. When he gets frigidity, I do not back off much and just continue what I am doing unless I see that he is really upset, then I just change to something else. So far this is working, he is getting better and better and even has gone to sleep on the grooming table.
> 
> On the other hand, a Pro Groomer will probably end up with a better result. That is their job and they have to try and make a living doing it so can't afford to take extra time training your dog.
> 
> ...


 
Personaly and many a times I would love to take all my dogs to a groomer. I live with one dog in show coat and 3 who are finished Champions and are my house pets. 

If I had unlimited funds all my dogs (except my show pup) will go to a professional groomer this way I wont suffer the back stabbing pains I do when I have to groom my dogs I dread the process because I know the pain that will ensue.. 

However when it comes to my show puppy, I want him to bond to me and I prefer to groom him/her myself as many a times dogs that go to (certain NOT all ) groomers are rushed through the process and not given the attention that an owner does on a one to one basis with their puppy.

This is what I meant by not giving my young puppy to a groomer and preferring to groom h/her myself for the initial part to make him comfortable with the process and get him used to the procedure in h/her own home where he is comfortable rather than put him at a very young age with a profes. groomer with all the noise of the power blaster blow dryers cages vaccum and clipper noises that some pups may be very sensitive to.

I still believe that a young puppy unless used to grooming from 3 weeks old (by the breeder) will not do well going to a groomer lets say at 10 weeks old as they I believe will be a bit stressed with all that is going around.
Maybe initial grooming should be done by the owner until such time puppy feels comfortable wtih all the noises of clipper shower , water, blow dryer etc.. and then at 4 mos. of age take him to the groomer's for the first time.
Just an opinion here and has NOTHING to do with professional groomers as I have alot of respect for them and wish I could afford one on an ongoing basis


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I do, however, want to play around with safe dog dye...a pink poodle may just be what my house needs...to humble those star wars/batman/mud loving men![/QUOTE][/COLOR

Ok here is the thing.. I have white and black dogs. I know you can dye a white any color you want.. 
Has anyone seen a black dyed with color? I have only seen whites.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

DO you know of a safe dye for dogs? I have heard you can use Manic Panic...but that is for humans... if it is safe, I don't mind...but wouldn't want to hurt the pupster.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have wondered about gold tips on Poppy ... could I use a human hair colour spray?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

whitepoodle- haven't seen a black died- but i did see a silver with HOT pink pom poms- best die job i've ever seen. . . 

and i totally agree with you- ribbons on boys is embarrassing. My aussies breeder just about had a heart attack when i said my dogs all have jackets. Til she realised i ment like horse blanket style- not like PEOPLE jacket style...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

<mouth gaping open in shock> I can't believe you honestly think that a dog knows that bows are associated with a certain gender and that they feel humiliated when wearing them (or polish for that matter) That's the most rediculous thing I've ever heard! I'm sorry if I offend some one here, but come ON people!!!! They are dogs, not humans and your anthropomorphisizing here. Also, why should you feel embarrased if a male dog is wearing bows, if that is what some one else wanted???? I have a few clients who request bows for their male dogs and in the SHOW ring, all of the Maltese and Shih Tzu's wear bows (regardless of gender). Do you feel embarrased for them?? Then, you talk about coloring dogs and dressing them up??

As for puppy grooming, a GOOD groomer will never make promises they can't keep when it comes to a puppies first few groomings. My main purpose for at LEAST the first two sessions, is to get the puppy accustomed to all those things that happen in a grooming salon. I never promise a full grooming on the first couple of visits, because that is NOT the point. I DO agree however, that an owner should start grooming "lessons" at home, until the puppy can safely be brought into the professional salon (usually around 4 months) and that grooming at home is a good bonding experience. BUT, I also feel that coming into a salon is a VERY important socialization lesson. It's good for them to feel comfortable in different situations in order to make them a stable dog. I can't tell you how many "puppies" that I have worked with that weren't brought in until they were 7 or 8 months (or older) for their first professional grooming and they were social wrecks. Afraid of everything and very hard to work with. It's not fair to the puppy to shelter them from strange situations, only to throw them to the wolves once you realize that it's more work than you can handle or that their coat is just too much trouble, or for what ever other reasons. I encourage ALL my clients to maintain their dogs at home, in between grooming, in order to HELP a dog become more accepting of grooming. I even go so far as to coach them on the best methods to do this and which tools are the proper ones.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Whitepoodle, Yes, black dogs can be dyed and ARE in the creative grooming competitions. HOWEVER, you have to bleach the hair out first, before coloring it. There are dyes made for dogs and they are the same type of dye as Manic Panic. Vegetable-based dyes are perfectly safe for dogs if used properly.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Ha ha...I was just being silly really about the dog being humiliated because of being a boy and wearing a bow. I realize the dog doesn't know boy vs girl and all that gender specific stuff...But I actually would be kinda embarrassed to walk my dog in a dress or something...just me.

Actually though the times I have dressed my dogs up and stuff I swear they DO look humiliated!

So you think it is ok to use Manic Panic, Cameo? I assume you are a groomer?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:
Maybe the word "humiliated" was a bit strong here but was never meant in a very serious way.. We were merely discussing ribbons bows and nailpolish and didnt mean to offend any groomer who opts to put this on a dog before sending them home.. 

It just does not appeal to me and I dont want to walk a male wearing nailpolish or ribbons in its ears. 

I used to get so many negative comments when I was walking my dogs in show clip (continental) and the 12 inch coat was all banded in colored paper and latex ribbons and was looked at with ridicule.

I do not live in the country I reside in a residential area with many neighbours around who are not familiar as we are with the show world and coat upkeep and to them this is so ludicrous As such I try to keep the ORNAMENTS TO A MINIMUM.. so that I dont get stopped or looked at in a strange way...I live around these people so I dont want to make waves... I am sure you can understand my position...

The comment was an innocent and funny comment nothing else, and certainly meant no disrespect for groomers who put the ribbons and nail polish on dogs in their shops or clients who bring their dogs to me with this attire.

But I personally prefer not to walk a dog especially a male looking like this.. 
This is a personal choice but meant no offence at all.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Snorpoo, I just cant believe how cute Baldr was at this age.. He is so funny the way he lies on his back and looks at the camera. I remember when you picked him or rather when HE picked you..


He did choose me didn't he 




Littleknitwit said:


> That puppy is ADORABLE snorpuddel. He is blue? I want a silver boy already! Daph is only 11 weeks! I will wait though until she is at least two...then my lab will be 10 and he may be too old for a puppy...we'll see!


Yes he is blue, he is almost three years old already, I can hardly believe it. Silvers are so pretty. I think you are smart to wait until Daph is 2 for another puppy.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

OH, I'm not offended at all! If people don't like bows and such, that's their right to not have them on their dogs. What surprised me was the idea that some of you MAY have thought that dogs felt "humiliated" by wearing bows or clothing. Now, being dog people, we KNOW that dogs don't feel such emotions and they certainly don't know that bows are (in human terms) feminine or feel embarrased about wearing them (if they are male, lol). 

I don't mean to sound nasty or argumentative, but since I've been known to color my dog, I've heard all the "opinions" about how cruel it is and how the dogs feel humiliated/embarrassed etc etc etc. In all the years working with or studying animals, I've never read or have seen anything that leads me to believe they have these feelings. But, dog emotions would be better kept to a separate thread or even it's own section


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

I like how my little girl looks with bows...i dont know why people say that if you dye a poodles hair they get sad and stuff like that! i mean dogs cant even see colors!! yesterday i dyed dee-dee´s hair pink!! and i love it!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo said:


> OH, I'm not offended at all! If people don't like bows and such, that's their right to not have them on their dogs. What surprised me was the idea that some of you MAY have thought that dogs felt "humiliated" by wearing bows or clothing. Now, being dog people, we KNOW that dogs don't feel such emotions and they certainly don't know that bows are (in human terms) feminine or feel embarrased about wearing them (if they are male, lol).
> 
> I don't mean to sound nasty or argumentative, but since I've been known to color my dog, I've heard all the "opinions" about how cruel it is and how the dogs feel humiliated/embarrassed etc etc etc. In all the years working with or studying animals, I've never read or have seen anything that leads me to believe they have these feelings. But, dog emotions would be better kept to a separate thread or even it's own section


Cameo:

I am glad you feel this way. I was concerned you may have taken offence.

You are quite right dogs have no notion and dont realize they are dressed up, colored, wearing bows in their ears or nail polish and as such have no feelings of humilation or embarrasement. 

I know for a fact that no one in thier right mind who loves their dog will subject it to dangerous coloring so I have no doubt that the colors people use to do their dogs with and go in competitions are totally safe, especially since I had found out through some posts here that they are vegetable based.

BTW, Cameo, I love the photos of your white girl with the soft pink in her ears.. So cute and feminine..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance went to a pro groomer from 6 weeks old for fft every 3-4 weeks. she loves her groomer.
last week i spent a day w/ cameo learning some grooming techniques so i can do upkeep at home w/ the clippers. i have a grooming arm and last night i clipped her ff&t on my own. (yay!) 
she behaved so well for me. i really think having her professionally done for the first months of her life was beneficial so that i, the novice, could work on her and she be calm.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm always putting sparkly thinks in Jackson's hair. One time his groomer painted his nails a very manly brown. He gets all kinds of silly cuts. He doesn't mind any of it (well sometimes those heavy topknot holders) and I don't really care who thinks I'm effeminizing my beautiful poodle. Males of most species are far more flamboyant than are the females. Jackson should be no exception


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

puppylove said:


> Males of most species are far more flamboyant than are the females. Jackson should be no exception


That is VERY true, puppylove, hadn't thought of it that way! Good point!


----------

